# My Maine Commute...



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Thought I'd share some of my 30 mile round trip commute in Downeast Maine...

singlecross


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Footbridge in town...*

Footbridge in "town"...


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Out to sea...


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Please share the road with bikes. Thanks to Bicycle Coalition of Maine for posting these signs...


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

The snowplow stopped on this backroad but I kept going. Rode on the crust for a mile holding my breath and thinking light...


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

One lonely fishing boat in the Harbor...


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Turned inland for the ride home after work and into farm country...


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

The road home. Watch out for ice...


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Beautiful! Though it looks like one strong wind gust is going to send your bike to Davy Jones' locker.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

And now some lamb for dinner. I'll continue to post as things catch my eye on the commute to work. Thanks to this forum for the inspiration to lug the camera along.

singlecross


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

That is some sweet winter landscape you are riding through. Do those roads ever get busy?


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Where in downeast Maine?

My girlfriend is from Ellsworth, your ride doesn't look quite as hilly as her area though.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

MB1 said:


> That is some sweet winter landscape you are riding through. Do those roads ever get busy?


Yes, come up on a weekend in July or August and you can see all the cars you want.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

SilasCL said:


> Where in downeast Maine?
> 
> My girlfriend is from Ellsworth, your ride doesn't look quite as hilly as her area though.


Ellsworth is the big city where the fast food restaurants are located 15 miles up the road. I'm on Mount Desert Island. Show these to your GF and I'm sure she can tell you exacacly where they all are.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

MDI is beautiful. I've been there a couple times but none of the spots look too familiar, she would definitely know though.

Also, to further answer MB1's question, the island is the location of Acadia national park and there is quite a bit of traffic there in the summer time. I rode up Mt. Cadillac a few summers ago and it would've been better if I didn't get stuck behind so much traffic on the descent.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

SilasCL said:


> MDI is beautiful. I've been there a couple times but none of the spots look too familiar, she would definitely know though.
> 
> Also, to further answer MB1's question, the island is the location of Acadia national park and there is quite a bit of traffic there in the summer time. I rode up Mt. Cadillac a few summers ago and it would've been better if I didn't get stuck behind so much traffic on the descent.


Yes, Acadia can get quite busy in the summertime but late Fall, Winter, and early Spring we've got the place mostly to ourselves. The park service doesn't plow much of the 45 or so miles of paved park roads through the winter and the 57 miles of gravel carriage roads are groomed for nordic skiing so no go for the bike in snow. There are many more options for the cyclist when there isn't snow on the ground, but the state/town roads are usually fine year round although a bit narrow with few bike lanes off the main routes. The riding is great and the scenery is too.

singlecross


----------



## gonsa (Feb 20, 2005)

Great post...bike porn, great scenery and photography. The only thing I was hoping for was the post ride food shot of some New England cuisine. While commuting, isn't the daylight still a little short that far north? When I lived in Boston, it seemed I was always commuting in the dark whenever there was snow around.


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

Those are some fantastic shots! Thanks!

-Rob


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

singlecross said:


> Ellsworth is the big city where the fast food restaurants are located 15 miles up the road. I'm on Mount Desert Island. Show these to your GF and I'm sure she can tell you exacacly where they all are.


A good friend of mine has a house on Greater Cranberry Island, off Bar Harbor. To my way of thinking, your neck of the woods is, hands down, the most beautiful stretch of land on the East Coast.

Nice shots. Thanks!

- Forbes


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

gonsa said:


> Great post...bike porn, great scenery and photography. The only thing I was hoping for was the post ride food shot of some New England cuisine. While commuting, isn't the daylight still a little short that far north? When I lived in Boston, it seemed I was always commuting in the dark whenever there was snow around.


Yes, daylight can be quite short up here in the winter. Sunset now is around 5:30pm but I headed home early, around 3pm, today so my wife could go catch her Yoga class tonight. The shortest day's sunrise is about 7:30am with sunset just before 4pm in late Dec. Sorry no food shot but I was a bit busy cooking and watching our 3 year old "help" me. Toddlers + Knives= SCARY!

singlecross


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

are you far from cadillac mtn? when there arent tour busses on it, its a pretty "gentle" long climb, and the views are amazing. wiind and the switchbacks can be tricky, but its perhaps my favorite climb in the state.

im up in waterville, i rode around camden 2 summer/fall's ago, it was gorgeous down there in (early september).....


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, that shot with the bridge in the background is cool. It's funny, but I'm not used to seeing snow next to the ocean. Just isn't right .


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

allons-y said:


> are you far from cadillac mtn? when there arent tour busses on it, its a pretty "gentle" long climb, and the views are amazing. wiind and the switchbacks can be tricky, but its perhaps my favorite climb in the state.
> 
> im up in waterville, i rode around camden 2 summer/fall's ago, it was gorgeous down there in (early september).....


Cadillac Mtn. is a couple of miles outside of town. Very steady 5% for 3.5 miles with some amazing views as you pointed out. Definatly a classic climb as listed in this months Bicycling Magazine. Not plowed, like much of the Parl Loop Road in winter, so no go right now. The gravel Carriage roads however are my favorite riding on the Island. 57 miles of graded gravel roads and no cars allowed. 'Cross bike heaven in the fall with foliage tunnels overhanging... truly spectacular.

singlecross


----------



## whataklug (Mar 6, 2007)

That Strong is a sick looking little rig. I bet it looks awesome on the roof of a BMW on the way to those photo shoots...AHHHH just kidding. I'm psyched the bike turned out as well as it did. It looks "sensational!" It was nice to hear all is well with you and I am glad the pedal bug has infected you deep. Take great care. -B-


----------



## skulls (Sep 15, 2005)

*Yessah!*

Wicked nice.....Hope you had a Moxie or two after that ride and made it home in time to catch the Girls Class C Basketball tournament highlights on the news. I get back home (Falmouth/Cumberland) as much as possible but its never enough. My biggest problem with Maine is figuring out whether I like the coast or the countryside better..........


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

singlecross said:


> Ellsworth is the big city where the fast food restaurants are located 15 miles up the road. I'm on Mount Desert Island. Show these to your GF and I'm sure she can tell you exacacly where they all are.


She knew it was MDI in about a half second, but it took her a while to pick out Somesville for the first shot. I was impressed,

Silas


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

Beautiful pics! My brother lives in Waterville and loves it there. Perhaps I'll have to pay him a visit and then make a trip to Acadia to enjoy those carriage roads.


----------

